# Fallo de sync (closed)

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/87/d1/21/8a445e1291379354.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.imagebam.com/image/8a445e1291379354

¿Y ahora cuál es el problema?

El sistema está completamente instalado y funcionando, tanto a nivel básico como gráficamente.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/1af63b1291413654

La máquina es un servidor viejo (sin UEFI) y configurado como enrutador/encaminador.

emerge --oneshot portage culmina correctamente.

emerge --update --deep --newuse @world sin problemas.

He cambiado en el make.conf de repositorios varios.

Porqué da ese error de sincronización.

----------

## imherentlybad

No puedo mirar los fotos, puedes poner los en otro sitio de web?

----------

## pcmaster

¿Qué profile estás utilizando? ¿No será demasiado antiguo, ya no soportado?

----------

## pelelademadera

un emerge-webrsync tal vez funcione...

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola amigos:

Bien, ha pasado un tiempo desde que inicié este hilo sin haber podido "desvelar" el qué produjo el fallo de sincronización en un intento (uno de tantos) de instalación de Gentoo.

Agradezco profundamente vuestras opiniones al respecto y, procedo a cerrar este hilo.

De nuevo, en estos momentos, empiezo mi última instalación de Gentoo en una máquina (Tyan S7002) servidor de mi red local.

Espero llegar (y finalizar) a buen puerto esta vez.

Muchas gracias.

PostData: Lamento que imherentlybad no pueda visualizar los enlaces del primer mensaje, funcionan perfectamente.

----------

